# Backyard Makeover



## TxRENEGADE12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Here's what I did for my backyard. Started with dirt patch and weed grass. Built 50' flower bed wall patio/firepit area using 2" crushed cinder block and 2" crushed granite. Till up weeds and put down new sod. If I had to do it all over... pay somebody else. Project done in 4 days with me and a friend. Plus 5 dog helpers.


----------



## TxRENEGADE12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Crushed all the rock with my FIL at his work. Hauled 2 loads from SA to Houston. Definitely worth all the cold beer


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Look's great.

John


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good, great job!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Great job!!! How many dogs you got?


----------



## TxRENEGADE12 (Oct 16, 2013)

I have 3 dogs. The other 2 "gate guards" are my buddies dogs


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

TxRENEGADE12 said:


> I have 3 dogs. The other 2 "gate guards" are my buddies dogs


I knew that I saw at least 5 different dogs and was hoping that they didn't decide to alter all of that hard workyou had put in.


----------



## TxRENEGADE12 (Oct 16, 2013)

One of the "helpers" has decided that an irrigation tunnel 6'x 6" deep under the fence was appropriate...


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

yall worked your arse off!!!!


----------

